# Plug for a RAW food source



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

If this is against the rules, please delete this. I have been feeding my pooch raw diet since he was 7 weeks old. He's now 2.5 years old. I'm so glad I've done this.

I use chicken leg quarters as primary protein / bone at $0.49 a pound. Can't go wrong there. 

To suplement, I get raw green tripe and organ meat from these nice folks:http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/

I have used others and found the service absolutely terrible. These folks are fast and thorough. I love them.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

How do you find the shipping to be on their products?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Well freight is freight. Weight is weight. It's all dependant on the weight. Shipped UPS Ground.

All frozen solid and packed well I think.

Also there's a $7 or so charge for the styrofoam cooler the food comes in. That's refundable but I've never bothered. I probably buy $100 at a time, a couple times a year.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> ... I have been feeding my pooch raw diet since he was 7 weeks old. He's now 2.5 years old. I'm so glad I've done this.
> 
> I use chicken leg quarters as primary protein / bone at $0.49 a pound. Can't go wrong there.
> 
> ...


And look! Tripe is on sale!

http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/shop/i...bcfe9d604f22f801a1de1a11bc3d6a9&keyword=tripe


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And look! Tripe is on sale!
> 
> http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/shop/i...bcfe9d604f22f801a1de1a11bc3d6a9&keyword=tripe


Exactly what caught my eye as well.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

The stuff is quite fresh, I might add. And I have no affiliation with them at all. And I wouldn't have been tempted to post this if it weren't for the terrible service I received from another RAW source.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ted....

Thanks...I don't think any of us RAW feeders have an issue with someone posting more sources of food....I appreciate it....

I had a rancher bring me a 400# calf a week or so ago...he had a bum leg and couldn't get around real good in this weather and was losing out on feed....I thought he meant for us the humans, but no, it was his gift to the search dogs.....LOL 

Whatta guy!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A dead one?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> .... Thanks...I don't think any of us RAW feeders have an issue with someone posting more sources of food....I appreciate it....


Me too!

Variety is a major benefit of feeding raw.




I wish I could get some rabbit that wasn't $6 a pound.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

clueless to this raw diet stuff in al seriousness. Please enlighten if this would be cheaper than 50 bucks for 35lbs of dog food please. I know its much more healthy but how much of it do you feed to what age and size pup or adult. Whats the mixture per meal, how many times a day. etc.... I been contemplating raw for two years but now seem to be more willing to try it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A dead one?


It was alive til it got to my house, then we took care of him and I got the organs and tripe out before he froze solid....let him freeze a little and took the saws all and filled the one freezer....LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And look! Tripe is on sale!
> 
> http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/shop/i...bcfe9d604f22f801a1de1a11bc3d6a9&keyword=tripe


It looks like that would be $35 a pound :-o is that right ?? I pay $3 a pound for fresh frozen sliced Bison tripe and thought that is pretty high.

Connie, what do you like about rabbit ?

OOps, I was looking at the wrong product.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> clueless to this raw diet stuff in al seriousness. Please enlighten if this would be cheaper than 50 bucks for 35lbs of dog food please. I know its much more healthy but how much of it do you feed to what age and size pup or adult. Whats the mixture per meal, how many times a day. etc.... I been contemplating raw for two years but now seem to be more willing to try it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thankyou.


You can't really compare the cost pound for pound with kibble.

You can compare what kibble costs you for a month and what raw costs you for a month, but pound for pound doesn't work. (You'd have to do a tedious dry matter conversion.)

But say your dog weighs 70 pounds. Very roughly, you'd feed around 1.5 pounds a day. Say you're paying $1.50 average for your basic RMBs and the added variety in muscle meats. That would take you to about $2.25 a day. 

I pay about $2/pound average, but I know plenty of people paying $1 or even less.

I don't add the cost of fish oil and E in a comparison because I think kibble dogs should be getting it too. I put the extras like yogurt, produce, fish trimmings, under that $2 or so I'm paying.

So figure what you spend a day on your dog's kibble and then take about 2 to 2.5% of your dog's weight and multiply it by what you find for a source (Costco, a restaurant supplier, a butcher, the supermarket, whatever).

Look around. I recently discovered that I can get organic chicken backs from the natural food store's butcher where I have been buying whole birds. The backs are under $1 a pound! If I add some muscle meat to make it more like the meat-bone ratio of the whole bird, I still figure that will take my $2/lb down to about 1.25.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Connie, what do you like about rabbit ?


Nothing really except that it would have all digestible bone like chickens. It would just be a nice alternate RMB. Right now I rely heavily on chicken RMBs with variety only in the added muscle meat (and fish, yogurt, etc.).


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Connie, will defently put some more research into it and go from there.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Thanks Connie, will defently put some more research into it and go from there.


Anything I can help with, speak up! 8)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I wish I could get some rabbit that wasn't $6 a pound.


Not sure where you get yours, but maybe this would be a sufficient alternative? If I lived where they were plentiful, I'd just harvest my own. Until last year I never saw a rabbit in Alaska.

http://www.hare-today.com/index.php?cPath=21_35


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Not sure where you get yours, but maybe this would be a sufficient alternative? If I lived where they were plentiful, I'd just harvest my own. Until last year I never saw a rabbit in Alaska.
> 
> http://www.hare-today.com/index.php?cPath=21_35


Well, the RMBs are $4 a pound, on the bottom there ... (3 lbs for $12.27). But yep, that's cheaper than $6! I'll check out their freight charges.

I know some folks on here (I think Carol is one) who are getting rabbits locally and paying $2 or so a pound. I'm jealous.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It looks like that would be $35 a pound :-o is that right ?? I pay $3 a pound for fresh frozen sliced Bison tripe and


Up here there's a place I can get 50 lbs of tripe for about $35. If you've ever messed with that much tripe you'd know why some of us find the smaller prepackaged amounts appealing. I feed tripe occasionally but would not object to feeding it weekly if I had the option and convenience of it being contained within an amount I could feed for just one meal. I'm not all that interested in messing with it myself otherwise I would just purchase it locally.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I know some folks on here (I think Carol is one) who are getting rabbits locally and paying $2 or so a pound. I'm jealous.


No kidding? Wow, that's a nice deal. Maybe we need to arrange a shipment of those little bunnies out to us?? ha ha.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> No kidding? Wow, that's a nice deal. Maybe we need to arrange a shipment of those little bunnies out to us?? ha ha.



But then we are into the added freight cost. sigh

I need them to be driven here (like a cattle drive, not like a ride in the car). :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> But then we are into the added freight cost. sigh
> 
> I need them to be driven here (like a cattle drive, not like a ride in the car). :lol:


Maybe... If she were interested in the hassle, I might be able to work something out for you.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> No kidding? Wow, that's a nice deal. Maybe we need to arrange a shipment of those little bunnies out to us?? ha ha.


No way man....the bunnies are MINE...ALL MINE.....<mwhahahahaha>

But yeah, I get em cheap because I buy a bunch....and only having two dogs here right now and a puppy in a couple days I have plenty of food now.....can't wait to get back to 5 dogs.....I keep waking up at night thinking I forgot to take one out.....LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> ... But yeah, I get em cheap because I buy a bunch....




A bunch of dead ones? or "on the hoof"?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I buy a number of them and then I will pick them up as needed......he gets to breed a few of the females that I have already purchased which makes more for me and him..... since I can't kill them myself, I have no issues letting him make a little money off my feeders......

(I hope that makes sense.....ugh)

I do keep a few in the freezer as well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I buy a number of them and then I will pick them up as needed......he gets to breed a few of the females that I have already purchased which makes more for me and him..... since I can't kill them myself, I have no issues letting him make a little money off my feeders......
> *
> (I hope that makes sense..*...ugh)
> 
> I do keep a few in the freezer as well.


Toadally. Plus you don't have to store them.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Harry the big reason i feed raw is that i can maintain my dogs in the condition i like to see them at most easily. I just can't get them to look that way without it. By that i mean carring plenty of muscle with a slim waist. The low stool volume is a nice thing as well. I generally feed once a day to adults and more for younger dogs. My dogs primarily eat venison the whole thing every bit. I am lucky in that i have an unlimmited supply from work. I will occassionally feed lamb/sheep or goat.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I hooked up with a guy that signed a contract with a recycler that picks up all the expired meat from walmarts / and sam's club. He gets close to 1000lbs of meat a week, but do to the contract, he is not allowed to make a profit from reselling, so I pay him for gas and his time. I am picking up 150lbs of chicken, beef, and pork tommorrow for $25. Not too bad. this is a jackpot for me


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> I hooked up with a guy that signed a contract with a recycler that picks up all the expired meat from walmarts / and sam's club. He gets close to 1000lbs of meat a week, but do to the contract, he is not allowed to make a profit from reselling, so I pay him for gas and his time. I am picking up 150lbs of chicken, beef, and pork tommorrow for $25. Not too bad. this is a jackpot for me


OMG. I hate you! :lol:

That sounds like almost a chest-type freezer full, right? And it will even be packaged already!!!!

I am so jealous! You are saving enough on this one load to pay for the freezer!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> I hooked up with a guy that signed a contract with a recycler that picks up all the expired meat from walmarts / and sam's club. He gets close to 1000lbs of meat a week, but do to the contract, he is not allowed to make a profit from reselling, so I pay him for gas and his time. I am picking up 150lbs of chicken, beef, and pork tommorrow for $25. Not too bad. this is a jackpot for me


I have never heard of meat recyclers. Where would the meat go otherwise? Composters?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> I hooked up with a guy that signed a contract with a recycler that picks up all the expired meat from walmarts / and sam's club. He gets close to 1000lbs of meat a week, but do to the contract, he is not allowed to make a profit from reselling, so I pay him for gas and his time. I am picking up 150lbs of chicken, beef, and pork tommorrow for $25. Not too bad. this is a jackpot for me


Ditto to what Connie said....


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

The recycling company that does it up here is Quest recycling...They do this nation wide. Someone might want to check into it. You have to take all the meat every week though, you can't be picky or just not show up. This guy I know literally has no more space. he's got 10 freezers full, and multiple totes kept out in a shed right now
It's actually kinda sad that americans throw out that much food a week, and that's just from a couple locations


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It looks like that would be $35 a pound :-o is that right ?? I pay $3 a pound for fresh frozen sliced Bison tripe and thought that is pretty high.


It's $2 a pound for frozen green tripe.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

If anyone is interested in what i posted ealier, I believe this is where you can contact the recycler and possibley work out a deal
http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/sustainableselections/


----------

